
The death of “front-end developers” - tannhaeuser
https://medium.com/@jerrylowm/the-death-of-front-end-developers-803a95e0f411
======
sharemywin
[https://www.pluralsight.com/paths/css](https://www.pluralsight.com/paths/css)

check out "CSS3 in Depth" \- 6 hours to your ideal candidate...

